# Daphnia culture dying off fast



## sifty (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi there 
i am wondering if anyone can help me as this is urgent
i am about 2 days away from my axolotl eggs hatching and i brought a healthy daphnia culture.
i made up a bucket of water added yeast and let it sit while i waited for it to arrive.
it arrived and i added the culture to the bucket then took some water out of the bucket and made a few smaller cultures
problem is the water smells pretty bad is this good or bad?
the daphnia are dying off pretty fast will they recover or did i ruin this lot?
i am new to this and have no idea what i am doing and if this dies my 400 axolotls die too.
so please any help for a quick fix would be really good right now my partner has said she is not allowing me to spend anymore money on my axies so i need to get this right first time

advice please


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Best help i can give is to read  HERE  or  HERE


----------

